# help finding brake shoes 88 hardbody 1 ton dually rear



## kidsandliz (Jun 24, 2013)

I put this in the wrong forum. Sorry about that. I see it belongs in the hard body forum and I missed that.

88 V6 nissan hardbody D21 one ton full floating rear duallys. Has a sunrader RV on it.

My dually rear brakes are still not replaced due to the most recent ones are slightly too big (drum won't fit back on, have tried several brake shoes at this point). The part number with nissan is no longer good and they have reused that number for different ones (yes this was learned the hard way)... Do have the right other pieces like seals and wheel cylinders (finally).

Does anyone know of ANYWHERE (with link please) that has the brake shoes that they know for a FACT are correct?

At this point the shop has had this thing longer than I have. They said they were going to use it for a club house. I told them they'd need to clean the inside first as it was dirty and I would charge them rent. LOL

Liz


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I suggested this under your other post. You might try want to consider getting your originals re-lined. Here's a link to one place that does this:

Brake Relining -


----------



## kidsandliz (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks. Hopefully the shop still has the old ones.

Liz


----------

